# Outside Ventilation On 26rls



## andrhuxl (Jul 15, 2006)

Does anyone know why there wouldn't be an outside vent from the stove and microwave? Or is is there and I am just not seeing it! We picked up our 2007 26RLS yesterday and I didn't notice it anywhere.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

I'd like to know the same thing







My smoke detector now resides in my toolbox, since it's impossible to even boil water without setting it off. Here's a thread on the mod:
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...ic=1769&hl=


----------



## Travelers (Apr 6, 2006)

Huge mistake by Keystone - most all other TT manufacturers have outside vents.


----------



## BenandTina (Jul 13, 2005)

Most every Outback I've seen does not have one.







It's on my list of mods.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Your not crazy, Drew... It's not there!









Personally, we have not had any issues with it, but some have. A number of people on the forum have added exterior vents, and from the sounds of it, it is not too difficult. I would suggest seeing how it works for you first, and then look at the mod if it becomes an issue.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

This is another mod that I would like to do but I am a little nervous about cutting into the external wall.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

It really was no big deal to install the outside vent. I did mine out the top of the microwave but if I was to do it again I would do it out the back, it would have been easier. One of the other guy's posted pics on how to do this mod. Take your time, measure twice and in a couple of hours you will be done. Kirk


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Have to agree with keeper18...just cook outside and you'll have noooooooo problems.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Drew, we have the 26RKS and ours does not vent out either, but what we did to remedy the problem was to install a MAXXAir turbo fan above the kitchen. I works great while DW is cooking inside. Just a though.

Leon


----------



## andrhuxl (Jul 15, 2006)

Crawfish said:


> Drew, we have the 26RKS and ours does not vent out either, but what we did to remedy the problem was to install a MAXXAir turbo fan above the kitchen. I works great while DW is cooking inside. Just a though.
> 
> Leon


Are the MAXXAir fans difficult to install. I have thought about purchasing one, but wasn't sure about the difficulty.


----------



## outback21 (Jun 17, 2006)

We had a Fantastic Fan installed in our galley by the dealer before we picked up our new Outback. That guy did it w/in less than an hour...of course, he knew what he was doing. I watched most of his work. He had to remove the microwave and feed power from there through the above-ceiling to the vent location. The fan fit right into the existing vent hole. Then I had MaxAir vent covers added over both the galley and the bathroom vents.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

sarg2505 said:


> Drew, we have the 26RKS and ours does not vent out either, but what we did to remedy the problem was to install a MAXXAir turbo fan above the kitchen. I works great while DW is cooking inside. Just a though.
> 
> Leon


Are the MAXXAir fans difficult to install. I have thought about purchasing one, but wasn't sure about the difficulty.
[/quote]

Installing the MAXX Air fans isn't difficult fishing the electrical wire from the bathroom would be the worst part of the installation and till that's not all that tough to do

Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Camping479 changed his to a outside vent. I do not believe it was that difficult. There are pics somewhere. Maybe he will see this or pm him.

John


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Scrib said:


> My smoke detector now resides in my toolbox, since it's impossible to even boil water without setting it off.


*No! No! No! No!*

Perhaps your smoke detector is located in the wrong place. Perhaps you generate too much smoke when boiling water  Perhaps your detector is defective. Perhaps you should consider replacing it with one that has a "hush" feature.

But ...

You should NEVER sleep in your trailer or house without a working smoke detector. The newspapers are littered with articles about people who have died with disabled smoke detectors in their house or trailer.

BTW, before you replace your detector, do some research to find our why RV's use the ionization type of detector. Also, find out why there is a specific type of detector for RV's (other than the obvious "because they can charge more" argument.

Ed


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

absolutely! I relocated the smoke detector to the bunkhouse:


----------

